# Furry events in San Diego?



## Solarflare420 (Jun 25, 2018)

anyone here know of any furry events or cons in Southern California? If so are they good? 
I don’t have a car so I can’t travel far for conventions


----------



## Sagt (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh, I used to live close to there, and there's also another person on the forum that lives closeby as well. @Telnac (Hopefully he doesn't mind me linking him here).

Anyway, I looked it up and found this website.

SAN DIEGO FURRIES

Seems like there are some meetups, if you fancy those. I don't have any experience since I left Cali before I got into furry stuff, but it looks really fun, from what I can tell.

There seem to be a few videos on YouTube of these meetups, which you might want to have a look at so that you can have an idea of what they're about.


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 25, 2018)

As linked above the closest thing your gonna get to furry events in San Diego are the fur meets! They usually meet at either Belmont Park, Kearny Mesa Bowl or Balboa Park. Your best bet for staying up to date with them is joining their Facebook page. The closest convention I believe is around Pasadena? San Diego really doesn’t have a lot con wise outside of SDCC and a handful of small indie anime cons.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Oh, I used to live close to there, and there's also another person on the forum that lives closeby as well. @Telnac (Hopefully he doesn't mind me linking him here).


Alas, I now live in Orange County.  I wouldn't object to meeting SD furries tho.


----------



## Solarflare420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Oh, I used to live close to there, and there's also another person on the forum that lives closeby as well. @Telnac (Hopefully he doesn't mind me linking him here).
> 
> Anyway, I looked it up and found this website.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH! Idk why I didn’t see this in google


----------

